# Please insert the correct CD-ROM, select OK and restart application



## clubhead2006 (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm using Windows XP pro and the problem is that every game that I install - The Sims 2, Playboy the Mansion, The Movies and so on - the installation goes fine but when I try to actually play the game it won't load! I keep getting the message: "Please insert the correct CD-ROM, select OK and restart application"
I've pretty much searched every forum and I've got nothing, I tried to mount the image of the game through Daemon but it still doesn't work, I've even updated the chipset of the motheboard but nothing works!!

Please help me!!


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well plug in the cd that you used to install the games. 

*** links deleted ***

EDIT: Willmon, please don't post links to cracks or advice that can be used to activate pirated software.


----------



## byroz (Apr 26, 2005)

Try uninstalling daemon tools and any other emulation software you have on your PC and then running the games, some of the game protection software can cause that error when there are programs installed that emulate drives.


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

As far as I know, any software such as daemon tools or alcohol are ignored by the copy protection if they're not currently resident in memory. 

I'm pretty sure those games all run Safedisc V4 protection, which is compatible with 99% of optical drives. You could be in that 1% which isn't supported. Have you got another drive you could slap into the machine to test?

Additionally, if you have multiple drives, install and run the game from the first. Some system still have problems with more than one optical drive when coming to understanding the copy protection on the game. No idea why, possibly sloppy coding.

Just to check... you have actually bought legit copies of these games haven't you? If the games aren't legit (or have been downloaded), then the copy protection system is just doing it's job and stopping you from playing them.


----------

